# 24 (episode from monday March 6th) *SPOILERS INSIDE*



## cheapo (Mar 6, 2006)

When Curtis went into the hospital with his SWAT Team, the SWAT team had M6 guardians strapped to their weapons. I spotted those things,,,, they were hugh compared the the guns. Also, can u believe that Edgar died... that sux.

-David


----------



## DieselDave (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

I can't believe I read this before watching my recorded episode of tonight's action. I like to wait until I am ready for bed to watch it. Well, let me go now so I can see Edgar die.


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

That worthless POS Edgar finally got what he deserved tonight!


----------



## cheapo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*



DieselDave said:


> I can't believe I read this before watching my recorded episode of tonight's action. I like to wait until I am ready for bed to watch it. Well, let me go now so I can see Edgar die.



I am sorry about that.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

i liked edgar... I think its unfortunate that he died. Now the actor is out of a job 

-David


----------



## DieselDave (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

I liked Edgar. It was that rotten Samwise Gamgee's incompetence that got him killed. Samwise was a far better hobbit than CTU director. Poor Frodo must be just sick at the way his friend has acted since he left him to go hang out with the Elves.


----------



## morituri (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

I'm downloading as we speak - please put a spoiler warning next time ;-)


----------



## GeoffChan (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: 24*

 Next time, can you leave a spolier warning?

Geoff


----------



## offroadcmpr (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

Why don't you edit your post to include a spoiler warning.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

Hmm... good thing I read this *after* I watched last night. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw 2 all-new episodes back to back last night!!


----------



## Zigzago (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

**SPOILER**

Can you believe Jack shot that guy's wife? 

Another one of those "holy s__t!" moments.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*



cheapo said:


> When Curtis went into the hospital with his SWAT Team, the SWAT team had M6 guardians strapped to their weapons. I spotted those things,,,, they were hugh compared the the guns.
> 
> -David



Actually they were the weaponlight version of the the M6. Same bezel but different body and switch.

I'm just wondering about the fate of the hobbit and Tony, and whether or not Robocop will spill the beans before his inevitible death. I thought it was great when Robocop's wife said "put the gun down Jack, you aren't going to shoot me", and then a few minutes later Jack shot her in the leg!

Did anyone else notice Jack staring into the setting sun on last night's episode? You know what that means........nightfall! Most of the rest of the season should be shot after dark which means more flashlights! "24" is always one of the better TV shows for showcasing some good flashlights.

-Keith


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

nevermind :nana:


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

The only thing that would have made this episode better would have been if Kim got gassed and died also.

Really, I am so over her "it's all about me attitude."

Around season 2 I was hoping for her to take a dirt nap.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*



Ras_Thavas said:


> The only thing that would have made this episode better would have been if Kim got gassed and died also.
> 
> Really, I am so over her "it's all about me attitude."
> 
> Around season 2 I was hoping for her to take a dirt nap.




Wow, really? I was excited to see her back! I mean, I thought she reacted the way someone would who found out their father who died a year and a half ago was ALIVE! That's just about the hardest thing anyone can go through... having to bury your parent. Then finding out they'd been lied to this whole time, and they went through that emotional roller coaster, for nothing... I think any other reaction by her would've been abnormal.


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*

I must've missed something. How did that lowlife druggie hook up with the Russian terrorists to sell the key card in only an hour or so? Seemed very unrealistic.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*



Lightmeup said:


> I must've missed something. How did that lowlife druggie hook up with the Russian terrorists to sell the key card in only an hour or so? Seemed very unrealistic.




The way I understood it:

The Russian's contacted the druggie boyfriend, and offered to pay him to steal the Key Card beforehand.

Then the druggie boyfriend had the sister call Lynn (Samwise) and arrange the "meeting" so that he could mug Lynn, and steal the keycard... 

He just didn't let Lynn's sister (his girlfriend) in on the plan.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: 24*



GeoffChan said:


> Next time, can you leave a spolier warning?
> 
> Geoff



what did you think i was posting about???? You should have thought about it before you clicked on the thread. 

-David


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: 24*

I think Edgar and Cloe(sp?) had a "need each other" thing going. I don't see Cloe being worth doodoo now. And Edgar WAS pretty good with 'puters...

Besides... the seals are deterierating (sp?) on the safe rooms rather quickly. Seems that EVERYONE should die...

That would be rather tuff on the series however....

It's about the only "MUST NOT MISS IT!" show on the tube!!!!


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: 24 (episode from monday March 6th)*

The thing that doesn't make any sense to me is why they didn't turn off the power to the ventilation system once they realized what was happening?


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 24 (episode from monday March 6th)*

Spoiler Explanations:::

This was one heck of a 2 hour episode. How the mugger and Lynns sister got all the sudden shot is beyond me though. When I saw them in execution style out of nowhere, I looked over to someone else watching and asked if I missed something, which it doesnt appear I did. Not a big oops at all, a little commen sence figures it all out. Edgar, what an annoying guy finally gone. Dont get me wrong, I thought he was cool, but he was needed annoying dude. The point where he calls out "Chloe" is pretty creepy... 

-C


----------



## dano (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 24 (episode from monday March 6th)*



bobisculous said:


> Spoiler Explanations:::
> 
> This was one heck of a 2 hour episode. How the mugger and Lynns sister got all the sudden shot is beyond me though. When I saw them in execution style out of nowhere, I looked over to someone else watching and asked if I missed something, which it doesnt appear I did. Not a big oops at all, a little commen sence figures it all out. Edgar, what an annoying guy finally gone. Dont get me wrong, I thought he was cool, but he was needed annoying dude. The point where he calls out "Chloe" is pretty creepy...
> 
> -C



The Russian Assassin was supposed to give The Mugger and Sis $20,000 in a pre-arrainged deal for Lynn's CTU KeyCard (not shown). Instead of paying the bucks, the Russisn Assassin tied 'em up (not shown) and executed them (shown).

--dan


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 9, 2006)

The biggest problem I had with the whole scenerio is this:

At my small company (around ~300 people) when someone gets fired, their security key cards, and ALL of their accounts (computer, phone, cell phone, voicemail, etc) are disabled IMMEDIATELY! We've been known to change all of the access codes to every office if the situation called for it...

But in '24', when Lynn was "releaved of his duties", none of his accounts or access privelages were disabled... so the terrorists used his key card to gain entrance into the CTU complex (a secure government building...). Umm... I don't think so. 

The terrorists even said, "We have to alter the card's photo, while keeping his access privelages in tact." Well, his access privelages should've been disabled as soon as he was not the active director at CTU.

Oh well, it made for some good drama... and I'm sure there are things in EVERY episode that could be nit-picked like that.  Don't mind me.


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 9, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> The biggest problem I had with the whole scenerio is this:...........



That's fairly easy to explain away. First, cancelling his keycard wasn't a priority, finding the terrorists and the nerve gas was. Second, they assumed his keycard was still on his person since he hadn't reported it missing, and therefore wouldn't have considered that an outside person would try and gain access to CTU with the keycard, since it should have been with the hobbit in a holding cell.

-Keith


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 9, 2006)

Apparently he didn't need the keycard to get back into CTU after he got ripped off. That's a little odd.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 10, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> That's fairly easy to explain away. First, cancelling his keycard wasn't a priority, finding the terrorists and the nerve gas was. Second, they assumed his keycard was still on his person since he hadn't reported it missing, and therefore wouldn't have considered that an outside person would try and gain access to CTU with the keycard, since it should have been with the hobbit in a holding cell.
> 
> -Keith




Hmm... I respectfully disagree. Employee termination policies are Standard Operating Procedure, and take only a few minutes to execute... I doubt they'd overlook them in a place where security is so important, regardless of the surrounding circumstances. :shrug:

-Allen


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 10, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Employee termination policies are Standard Operating Procedure, and take only a few minutes to execute.....


 But was the hobbit "terminated"? I'd have to go back and re-watch the episode to see exactly what terminology was used, but I thought he was temporarily removed from his duties leading CTU pending an investigation/hearing, not terminated.

-Keith


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 14, 2006)

Apparently I missed an episode a couple of weeks or something like that, the one where Tony & Michelle got bombed. What is the reason Robocop was trying to kill them?


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 14, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> Apparently I missed an episode a couple of weeks or something like that, the one where Tony & Michelle got bombed. What is the reason Robocop was trying to kill them?


That was the very first episode, where President Palmer was assasinated, Tony and Michelle got bombed, and Chloe had an attempt made on her life. Robocop wasn't directly involved in those attacks, the guy named Nathanson was, as well as the president's advisor that hung himself. Robocop was instrumental in producing the nerve gas and getting it to the terrorists, and was a part of the bigger plot, and is currently the best and only lead they have to the terrorists and nerve gas.

-Keith


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 14, 2006)

So why were Tony & Michelle being killed?


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 14, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> So why were Tony & Michelle being killed?



Them and Chloe knew Jack was alive the whole time and that just couldnt be...


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 14, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> So why were Tony & Michelle being killed?



Because they knew Jack was alive... Or at least, that's the way I understood it.

The original phase of the terrorists' mission was to frame Jack for the murder of President Palmer... so they had to kill everyone who knew Jack was alive, and where he was.

My only qualm with this plot... What about the Chinese? If you watched last Season, you knew that the whole reason that he went into 'hiding' was because he was wanted by the Chinese Government for his involvement in the abduction of someone from the Chinese Embassy... which resulted in the killing of the Chinese Consulate. Maybe the whole next season will be the Revenge of the Chinese?

-Allen


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 14, 2006)

How did the terrorists know Jack was alive, and who knew he was alive?

As far as the Chinese, they don't know Jack is alive yet. He's been operating as a free agent. When he got Walt to confess about his involvement in the plot, he told the Prez he would "disappear" again after this threat was over.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 14, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> How did the terrorists know Jack was alive, and who knew he was alive?



That's one of the many things that they didn't go into too much detail about... there were only 4 people that knew Jack was alive, and ALL of them had attempts on their lives. (Chloe, Tony, Michelle, President Palmer) They didn't explain HOW the terrorists found out Jack was still alive... but there are SO many things that they don't explain... for example, how the terrorists contacted and contracted Lynn's sister's boyfriend to mug Lynn and steal his key-card... etc




Lightmeup said:


> As far as the Chinese, they don't know Jack is alive yet. He's been operating as a free agent. When he got Walt to confess about his involvement in the plot, he told the Prez he would "disappear" again after this threat was over.



Yes, but don't you think that when they find out Centox Gas was released at multiple locations in the U.S. and when they learn of the attempt on the Russian President's life, or President Palmer's assassination, that Jack Bauer's name will come up? (Considering he was the prime suspect...) With all of the international acts of terrorism going on, it is inevitable that Jack Bauer's name will surface at some point or another... and what will they do then?


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 14, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> The original phase of the terrorists' mission was to frame Jack for the murder of President Palmer... so they had to kill everyone who knew Jack was alive, and where he was.


As I understand it, and I'm not sure that I do, the terrorists' goal was to assassinate the Russian prez. Why did they want to kill Palmer, Jack, and the other three? What does have to do with their anti-Russian plot?


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Mar 14, 2006)

The terrorists original goal was to get the gas to Moscow and release it there.

I don't get the impression that Russians contracted with Lynn's sister's boyfriend for them to steal the key card. The keycard fell out fo the wallet when Lynn was mugged and the boyfriend picked it up as an afterthought. I just assumed the dirtbag boyfriend realized what it was when they mugged him and took it hoping to sell it. He then called up some more criminal types and they put him in touch with the terrorists.


And after the episode on the 13th, I once again say that Kim should have been eaten by the cougar in season 2.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 14, 2006)

No problems with me about the Hobbit.

Tony was lost without Michelle anyway....

But what about RoboCop's escape????


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess the main thing that seems vague to me is the connection between these Russian separatists and Jack, Palmer, etc. Why would they want to kill Palmer and frame Jack for it?


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 15, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> I guess the main thing that seems vague to me is the connection between these Russian separatists and Jack, Palmer, etc. Why would they want to kill Palmer and frame Jack for it?




The reason they wanted to kill Palmer, was because he knew about their plan to steal the Centox Gas, and he was about to tell someone... (Remember when the 'paranoid, schizo' First Lady kept saying that Palmer was just about to tell her something HUGE, before he was assassinated?)

I'm not exactly sure why the wanted to frame Jack for it though... but I guess, if you look at it from FOX's perspective, they had to get Jack out of hiding somehow... :shrug:

-Allen


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 15, 2006)

Ras_Thavas said:


> I don't get the impression that Russians contracted with Lynn's sister's boyfriend for them to steal the key card. The keycard fell out fo the wallet when Lynn was mugged and the boyfriend picked it up as an afterthought. I just assumed the dirtbag boyfriend realized what it was when they mugged him and took it hoping to sell it. He then called up some more criminal types and they put him in touch with the terrorists.


You may very well be right about Lynn's Sister's Boyfriend... But, when the Russian's called him, and asked "So, did you get the card?" or something to that effect... I assumed it was the plan all along.




Ras_Thavas said:


> And after the episode on the 13th, I once again say that Kim should have been eaten by the cougar in season 2.


Hahahaha, that cracks me up!


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 16, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> The reason they wanted to kill Palmer, was because he knew about their plan to steal the Centox Gas, and he was about to tell someone... (Remember when the 'paranoid, schizo' First Lady kept saying that Palmer was just about to tell her something HUGE, before he was assassinated?)
> 
> I'm not exactly sure why the wanted to frame Jack for it though...


OK, I didn't know Palmer knew about the gas. How did he find that out? I guess that explains why they were trying to kill Tony & Michelle also. They were part of the group that knew Jack was alive, so it would make it look like Jack wanted to kill everybody that knew he was alive. That's why they wanted to frame him for the Palmer hit.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 21, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> OK, I didn't know Palmer knew about the gas. How did he find that out? I guess that explains why they were trying to kill Tony & Michelle also. They were part of the group that knew Jack was alive, so it would make it look like Jack wanted to kill everybody that knew he was alive. That's why they wanted to frame him for the Palmer hit.



Yeah, that makes perfect sense! What about last nights show... Warning: don't read if you haven't seen it!






He "programmed" the memory chip to self destruct??! Riiiiight...


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 21, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> He "programmed" the memory chip to self destruct??! Riiiiight...


 Maybe CTU has their own special memory chips with a tiny bit of C4 in each chip for just such an occasion :lol:

One of the biggest logic gaps for me was how the Ford van tailing Wayne Palmer not only kept up with Wayne (I believe he was in a Lexus), but gained on him enough to get alongside him. He should have been able to leave the van in his dust.

-Keith


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 21, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> Maybe CTU has their own special memory chips with a tiny bit of C4 in each chip for just such an occasion :lol:
> 
> One of the biggest logic gaps for me was how the Ford van tailing Wayne Palmer not only kept up with Wayne (I believe he was in a Lexus), but gained on him enough to get alongside him. He should have been able to leave the van in his dust.
> 
> -Keith




LOL, I thought the exact same thing! And how'd the Ford van get past that security gate, that almost didn't let Wayne Palmer through? :thinking:


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 21, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> LOL, I thought the exact same thing! And how'd the Ford van get past that security gate, that almost didn't let Wayne Palmer through? :thinking:


 This is just a guess, but a fairly educated one. The only people who knew that Wayne was coming was the VP and the SS guy. The SS guy seems to be above reproach, while the VP seems to have some serious ulterior motives and a good bit of evil hiding under is smug little smirk (martial law?). I think the VP sent those men to kill Wayne Palmer because he has info that could hurt him.

-Keith


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 22, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> The SS guy seems to be above reproach,


Nobody is above reproach on 24. Who woulda thought Nina was bad 2 years ago? And now Audrey? Poor Jack sure knows how to pick women.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 22, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> Nobody is above reproach on 24. Who woulda thought Nina was bad 2 years ago? And now Audrey? Poor Jack sure knows how to pick women.



Hahaha, seriously. I never saw that one coming, with Audrey! I mean, her father is the Secretary of Defense! The day Aaron Pierce betrays his country, is the day I stop watching 24. They gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 22, 2006)

NeonLights said:


> This is just a guess, but a fairly educated one. The only people who knew that Wayne was coming was the VP and the SS guy.


I'm thinking Wayne must know what his brother knew about the terrorists that got him killed at the beginning of this season. How they (the terrorists) know that Wayne knows is unclear. The terrorists really seem to find out everything, they must have a great mole or some kind of uber-surveillance technology?


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 22, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Hahaha, seriously. I never saw that one coming, with Audrey! I mean, her father is the Secretary of Defense! The day Aaron Pierce betrays his country, is the day I stop watching 24. They gotta draw the line somewhere.




Smono is right. How many moles can we have in our system. CTU is supposed to be top stuff! How are all these people getting into the system? 

-c


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 5, 2006)

President Logan is now involved??? Umm... not quite sure how I feel about that.


----------



## amlim (Apr 5, 2006)

bobisculous said:


> Smono is right. How many moles can we have in our system. CTU is supposed to be top stuff! How are all these people getting into the system?
> 
> -c


 
aren't they supposed to undergo lie detector tests on an annual basis?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 5, 2006)

And of all the people in this Big Wide World, just how is a President supposed to be able to keep such stuff secret???

I agree, if Aaron ever "comes out" I'm DONE with 24.... 

yeah right!


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a few problems with the latest 'natural gas plant' scenario. Why didn't they just turn the pressure back up in the pipeline, if higher pressure destroyed the gas, instead of blowing up the plant? If the nerve gas was burned up in the explosion, why wouldn't it also have been burned up when it came out of folks' gas range burners? I sure thought I saw Jack get blown up at the end of the previous week's episode. It's starting to remind of the old Flash Gordon series where he apparently got killed at the end of almost every episode only to miraculously somehow reappear at the start of the next one. I can't wait to see how they drag this nitwit Prez into the conspiracy plot.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 13, 2006)

Man, Robocop is STILL hard to stop!

More happens in one hour of 24 than in a season of most shows... it is absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, last night's episode was pretty intense. I'm glad Heller is back! Can't believe the turn of events though... incase anyone TiVo'd it, and is planning on watching it later, I won't divulge any details... All I'll say is, at first I was skeptical about President Logan's involvement... but they made it kinda believable, depicting him as a freedom-fighter, with America's interests as his motivation, instead of a *terrorist*.

-Allen


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 18, 2006)

It was a good episode, but I wonder why no one made a friggin copy of the recording. I mean, come on, Jack can get real time infrared sat images sent to his pda but can't make a dozen copies of a recording and send them to peoples voice mail or something?


----------



## Spudman (Apr 18, 2006)

Ras_Thavas said:


> It was a good episode, but I wonder why no one made a friggin copy of the recording. I mean, come on, Jack can get real time infrared sat images sent to his pda but can't make a dozen copies of a recording and send them to peoples voice mail or something?



I wondered the same thing.


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 18, 2006)

Ras_Thavas said:


> It was a good episode, but I wonder why no one made a friggin copy of the recording. I mean, come on, Jack can get real time infrared sat images sent to his pda but can't make a dozen copies of a recording and send them to peoples voice mail or something?



Yeah, I thought about that too... Most modern cell phones, or PDAs have voice-recorders on them... I thought Jack was going to at least copy the audio to his PDA. :shrug:

-Allen


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't recall Robocop checking the recording. Maybe Jack gave him a fake, or it will blow up like the chip he gave to the German agent a few weeks ago.


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 19, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> I don't recall Robocop checking the recording. Maybe Jack gave him a fake, or it will blow up like the chip he gave to the German agent a few weeks ago.




Haha, you mean a few "hours" ago...  Yeah, that'd be hilarious, if Jack "programmed" it to self-destruct like he did with the SD card. 

-Allen


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 19, 2006)

This time I have to believe that he gave him the real thing, but will get it back judging the Next Episode previews. They definately catch that guy again soon. I am getting some bad feelings about someone though...

-Cameron


----------



## cheapo (Apr 19, 2006)

gee, these 24 episodes just get better and better. COME SOONER MONDAY.

-David


----------



## Silviron (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, I can't believe that there weren't several copies of the recording all over the place. 

He could have uploaded it to Chloe, and with her skills in five minutes, she could have 'hidden' it in a hundred different government computers in a 'time-bomb' type program to broadcast the info all over if something happened to the original or to Jack or her etc. 

Never did like the character playing the President; Thought he was pretty weak and weaselly, but I'm a little upset at the writers for making him a REAL bad guy. 

What I find interesting in the effect of 24 on 'real life' is how many 'regular' guys are 'in love' with Chloe.... (including me, but I've always been weird that way).. I mean, usually, the female characters that attain that status tend to be the 'Farah Fawcetts', not the 'Kate Jacksons'. (if you are old enough to remember the original Charlie's Angels, you will get my meaning.)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmmmm Kate Jackson! (I've never been a Farah fan).

Oh MAN! I got a bad feeling about someone. I won't spill it to Tivo guys like me, but to those that have seen it what about the cellphone???


----------



## cheapo (Apr 20, 2006)

only problem with 24 is that all the good guys turn into bad guys. Its kinda getting dumb like that. Also, PRISON BREAK IS A DARN GOOD SHOW-just thought id throw that in there, considering they are both produced by the same people.

-David


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 21, 2006)

I wonder if they are regretting killing off so many of the regulars now that Kiefer has reupped his contract.... So, where's Aaron?


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 25, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> I wonder if they are regretting killing off so many of the regulars now that Kiefer has reupped his contract.... So, where's Aaron?




That's one thing about this show... the turnover rate at CTU is as high as Burger King!!

Oh, and I'm kinda upset about Heller...


----------



## mobile1 (Apr 25, 2006)

SPOILER ALERT
I wonder how they plan to come up with a believable story with logan being the head conspirator. Kind of pushing the limits here

I can't stand Audrey - I mean her role is ok, but I think she is a really bad actress... no expression no nothing... her face an eyes look exactly the same whether she is being tortured or in bed with Jack 
:candle:


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 25, 2006)

Hahaha, that's hilarious about Audrey!

Are you sure Logan is the head conspirator? From last nights episode... they made it look like that group of guys with bluetooth earpieces, were running the show. Remember the guy that told Logan he's done a good job, and earned their trust?


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 25, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> That's one thing about this show... the turnover rate at CTU is as high as Burger King!!
> 
> Oh, and I'm kinda upset about Heller...


Hey, this is 24! Don't count out Heller till they drag his body out of the lake.


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 25, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> Are you sure Logan is the head conspirator? From last nights episode... they made it look like that group of guys with bluetooth earpieces, were running the show. Remember the guy that told Logan he's done a good job, and earned their trust?


Yeah, it's starting to remind me of 'Alias' with these covert Illuminati-like conspiracy groups.

One thing I'm wondering about is how the Homeland Security ***** was able to call Aaron straightaway after he had just lost his cell phone?


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 25, 2006)

> One thing I'm wondering about is how the Homeland Security ***** was able to call Aaron straightaway after he had just lost his cell phone?



She called Mike Novak, not Aaron.


Best line of tonights episode:Chloie to Bill Buchanan - " I'm going to have to network onto your computer, even though it is kinda pathetic."


----------



## cheapo (Apr 26, 2006)

Ras_Thavas said:


> She called Mike Novak, not Aaron.
> 
> 
> Best line of tonights episode:Chloie to Bill Buchanan - " I'm going to have to network onto your computer, even though it is kinda pathetic."



I didnt get that.... did he call the computer pathetic, or the fact that she was using his computer??

-David


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 26, 2006)

Chloie told Bill his computer was pathetic.


----------



## mobile1 (Apr 26, 2006)

I am downloading the 24 episodes (the latest one I got was spoken English with some asian subtitles) - don't know which one's are currently aired on tv so I might be ahead a little...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks like we have two hours left.

They are gonna have to tie up all the loose ends soon...

I wonder what Logan's wife is up to now?

And what about Aaron???


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 29, 2006)

If all State Dept. planes are as secure as the one Jack sneaked onto, they're lucky they haven't been bombed yet.


----------



## bobisculous (May 1, 2006)

There is so something else much bigger in the background going on. With the guy the president is ANSWERING to. President Logan is a scumbag. Where the heck is Aaron?! Only 4 or so more hours to go. I think its 3AM now, and it started at 7 if I remember correctly. Should be a twisted ending...

-Cameron


----------



## Silviron (May 1, 2006)

Crud.   Got sidetracked and missed the first 45 minutes tonight... Anyone do a digital recording of it they can email me


----------



## bobisculous (May 2, 2006)

Not nearly as cool, but if you cant get the show in any way, you can go to Fox's site on 24. They have minute by minute summaries of what happened.

-C


----------



## Lightmeup (May 2, 2006)

bobisculous said:


> Where the heck is Aaron?!


I've been wondering about this myself. He just disappeared within a few minutes after telling the Prez's wife to meet him by the stables. I hope they explain that one.


----------



## bobisculous (May 8, 2006)

Ok, if Chloe had not yet recorded the conversation of the president to her computer, then this is retarded. We got Miles being a punk for money and Biernko's driver seemed to be working with him. I was really looking forward to having the last thing the went through the presidents head, besides the bullet, being how cool Jack Bauer is.

-Cameron


----------



## KingSmono (May 9, 2006)

bobisculous said:


> Ok, if Chloe had not yet recorded the conversation of the president to her computer, then this is retarded.




Amen.


----------



## EricMack (May 9, 2006)

Worst plot twists of the season, IMO, though you could predict Miles' move a mile away. I too was waiting for the Prez to end his sniveling life, but then Jack couldn't kill him at the end, could he? Anyone want to bet who gets to off him?

Let's see if the show has the guts to kill off that miserable twerp.


----------



## pathalogical (May 9, 2006)

I watched last nights show. I haven't watched it in a while, but the F18 preview of the show got my attention. I thought Jack was gonna get in and fly it around ! This show seems to do the most unrealistic stuff. 

Pilot: I can't decend this quickly.
Jack: Just do it !
Pilot: I can't land on a highway.
Jack: Just do it. Lower the landing gear.
Pilot: We're going to fast.
Jack: Just do it !

This show is way to fake !!!


----------



## bobisculous (May 9, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> This show is way to fake !!!




Oh Very True. I think most people would agree too, even thoughs that watch it. If we really had this many un-loyal people working for our government like we do according to the show, I dont think the USA would be around anymore. You cant count how many moles there have been at CTU on your two hands in all five seasons. Its a little outragous that each time to look at the show, theres someone else being helped. Thats just not realistic. But I DO understand that if it weren't for that, the show would be very short. So I am cool with it. 

-C


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 9, 2006)

Just watched Tivo (Last Nights episode). DAMN! So close (and what a pretty gun!) and yet so far!

And I knew Miles was gonna pull SOMETHING. Cripes! Who didn't?

And what can the driver do? There are a whole bunch of storm troopers in the truck with 'em!

Yeah, it's about as fake as it can be. But to be about 1/10 as cool as Jack....


----------



## bobisculous (May 9, 2006)

You watch, that driver will pull something off. I know it. If President Logan gets away with all of this...I dont know what I will do. 

Hehe, I wish I simply had some clothes like Jack, and that bag he has... Damn he is cool!

-C


----------



## Lightmeup (May 10, 2006)

I agree, that whole scenario surrounding Chloe and the recording was weak.

1. Nobody was guarding her.
2. Miles just strolls in and steals the chip without her noticing anything.
3. No one else listened to it after Jack brought it in. The Homeland Security woman should have been interested in hearing it before it was played to the AG, right?


----------



## bobisculous (May 10, 2006)

Miles didnt appear to actually steal it. He head some red flashling LED type this in his hand pointed at the recorder. Probably a high powered magnet or something that can erase the memory. 

-C


----------



## cheapo (May 10, 2006)

I think it is hilarious that someone mentioned that you shouldnt call heller a dead man till he gets dragged out of the lake. Well, sure enough, he lives.

-David


----------



## bobisculous (May 16, 2006)

There you have it. Chloe is not the smartest woman in the world. Who would play the recording off the recorder, when you have your CTU-4ZX Turbo Model 1.6565 sitting right there hooked up to it...

 I did like the previews to the season finale. Jack has a gun to the Presidents head it appeared. Aaron Peirce is in one peice...almost! Woo! Go First Lady! Next week should be good. 

Remember, one hour longer, one hour earlier so dont miss it!

-Cameron


----------



## Lightmeup (May 16, 2006)

Aaron RULEZ!!!!!

How come Chloe always has a scowl or a screwed-up look of disgust on her face? She always looks like a cat that just got a bucket of water dumped on it. 

That business with the recording was way too dumb. How did that guy just erase it?

Also, how the hell did Bierko gain access to the deck of a Russian sub in like 10 minutes? I guess nobody is guarding those things?:huh2:


----------



## KingSmono (May 16, 2006)

Yeah... one of 24's strong points has always been how conceivable the plots were. But that whole 'sound-recording' part is just plain dumb. If I walked into ANY office in my building, and handed ANYONE a memory card and asked them to tweek the audio file on it... they might not know how to do it, but the FIRST thing ANY of them would do, would be to take the audio off the memory card, and put it onto the computer!

In .2 seconds, Chloe could have written a script that duplicated the file, and automatically embedded it on 1,000 remote computers/servers. But instead, she didn't back it up, even once! Riiiight.

Also, do you think that after ALL Jack went through to get it, that he'd let it out of his sight? Doubt it.

Anywho, I can't believe I've been watching this show so religiously for almost half a year now! oo:

-Allen


----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 16, 2006)

Miles used a 24/7 to erase/corrupt the memory. It appeared to me they showed a better shot of his hand next to the recorder during the recap section of tonights episode. It looks like an Inova 24/7 in his hand with the red led's set to flash.

Yeah, the whole 5 episodes to recover a recording then only to have it erased is kinda weak.

Still was a good episode. I'm glad Aaron is alive. Hope he gets some payback.


----------



## Lightmeup (May 16, 2006)

What's a 24/7?


----------



## Lightmeup (May 16, 2006)

Oh, you mean the flashlight? How do you erase memory with a flashlight?


----------



## pathalogical (May 16, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> Aaron RULEZ!!!!!
> 
> How come Chloe always has a scowl or a screwed-up look of disgust on her face? She always looks like a cat that just got a bucket of water dumped on it.
> 
> ...


Because she lost her best buddy/boyfriend/computer partner Edgar when he got gassed. But she's always had that "look" since the show started. Seems like she is holding CTU together, without her, they wouldn't be able to decifer, decriypt, hack into, crack codes...


----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 16, 2006)

> Oh, you mean the flashlight? How do you erase memory with a flashlight?



You don't, but I bet they figured very few people would know what the thing in his hand was.


----------



## DieselDave (May 16, 2006)

Ras_Thavas said:


> You don't, but I bet they figured very few people would know what the thing in his hand was.




Pleeeesae, don't you know anything? It was the standard spook issue Erasomatic 4e with the optional quad spiral beam shielded gamma ray neutron emitter disguised as a typical flashlight.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 17, 2006)

Erasomatic vehemently denies ever producing such an item.


----------



## EVAN_TAD (May 17, 2006)

> How come Chloe always has a scowl or a screwed-up look of disgust on her face? She always looks like a cat that just got a bucket of water dumped on it.




Chloes's retarded Renee Zelweger smirk kinda turns me on.


----------



## Lightmeup (May 17, 2006)

Do you any of you folks watch Alias too? They've scheduled the 2 hour series finale to conflict with 24's two hour season finale next Monday. What morons. (Only 1 hour overlaps, not both of them).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

I don't know what to think now. As the First Lady was walking away I said to the room "I hope he kept the damn gun!".

The Sub is where it REALLY gets out of hand.....

I sure hope Jack has a good Gas mask in his "man bag"....


----------



## mobile1 (May 19, 2006)

The thing thats a bit weird is that for the 3 episodes Jack had the recording, it never occured to him to play it through his cell phone to the people he tried to bring it to - Audio to phone. 

And if it was on a memory card, wouldn't it be so easy to just mail the file out to whoever should have it, I mean they do it all the time with suspect-lists, satelite images, photos etc.. I guess its too hard to do with a sound file on a memory card.

However I loved the reference to the phone call directory, where they looked up a phone number and which numbers the guy called in the past (hint to the current NSA thing going on)


----------



## Silviron (May 21, 2006)

I too was a little disappointed in the last episode. Still entertaining, but very sloppy writing.

Looking for something else I ran across THIS 
Nothing earth shaking, but kind of neat in the "Chuck Norris is so tough" vein.


----------



## KingSmono (May 22, 2006)

Silviron said:


> Looking for something else I ran across THIS
> Nothing earth shaking, but kind of neat in the "Chuck Norris is so tough" vein.




LOL, thanks for the link! Here's another one.


----------



## Silviron (May 22, 2006)

Lots more on your link than mine.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 22, 2006)

Won't be long now! And bowling is over for at least a month!


----------



## KingSmono (May 22, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> My only qualm with this plot... What about the Chinese? If you watched last Season, you knew that the whole reason that he went into 'hiding' was because he was wanted by the Chinese Government for his involvement in the abduction of someone from the Chinese Embassy... which resulted in the killing of the Chinese Consulate. Maybe the whole next season will be the Revenge of the Chinese?
> 
> -Allen



Hahahaha, did I call it or what??! 

-Allen


----------



## bobisculous (May 22, 2006)

Jesus, next season isn't till January '07. I thought the fall. Anyhow, yeah. President Logan is Toast! I love it. The guys behind it all, the guy with the nifty earpeice, is still alive. 

I wonder what the next season will be about? "The hunt for Agent Bauer" perhaps? It ended well, I liked how they pointed out to Logan the little mic that was on him the whole time. Was good stuff. 

Well, cheers to next season!

-Cameron


----------



## cheapo (May 22, 2006)

yes, i enjoyed the episode.

-David


----------



## Silviron (May 22, 2006)

Geeze, I was hoping that Jack was going to get a couple of days off for R&R before next season. The poor guy needs a break.

I loved the look on Jean Smart's face when the U.S. Marshals drug off Logan.


----------



## DieselDave (May 23, 2006)

I won't feel as safe knowing Jack is being held by the Chinese until at least Jan. 07. Maybe our boy Aaron can take the lead on the wet stuff until we can get Jack back. The way the other agents wrote him off leads me to believe he isn't interested in going back to work in the White House.


----------



## bobisculous (May 23, 2006)

Hey, yeah. That'd be interesting having Aaron take it all on getting Jack back from the Chinese. Though hasnt 24 done this before. Left a season with something dramatic happening and the very next season didn't address the issue much? I wasnt much of a watcher at all when this happened, but when Palmer got his hand poisoned at the end of that season, didnt they come back the very next season and almost seam like nothing happened? Didn't start off with that issue at all? Perhaps I am wrong and they did, but from what I read on 24's website, they didnt. Perhaps the same thing will happen here?

I am still pretty pissed that nothing happens for 9 months.

-Cameron


----------



## Lightmeup (May 23, 2006)

Silviron said:


> Geeze, I was hoping that Jack was going to get a couple of days off for R&R before next season. The poor guy needs a break.


Hey, anybody, who in the space of 2 hours can:
1. Infltrate and take over a Russian sub,
2. Kidnap the Prez and then get put in solitary confinement, and
3. Get kidnapped himself and end up on a freighter to China, 
obviously has plenty of energy and probably doesn't need a vacation!:lolsign:


----------



## pathalogical (May 24, 2006)

Jack finally got his lumps ! Quite a dramatic scene as the ship was sailing off into the unknown...well, probably China.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 24, 2006)

Seems to me that they HAVE to act before that ship gets out of our waters. If Jan 7 starts with it, it will still be well inside...

If they didn't have Jack so beat up, he'd be free. 

But then the only reason they were conscious is because Jack didn't feel like carrying them.


----------



## DieselDave (Nov 1, 2006)

2 months to go for the big bowl games and 24. I am ready.


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 2, 2006)

Hell yeah. I am too.
Getting fed up with the re-runs on A&E...

-C


----------



## DieselDave (Jan 14, 2007)

For those living in a cave or spending too much time here on CPF...24, day 6 starts in about 5 minutes. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 14, 2007)

We've decided to Tivo it and watch all 4 hours on Tuesday night...

It should be AWESOME! They do more in an hour of 24 than a SEASON of most shows!


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 14, 2007)

I missed the very end of last season can some explain to me how wayne paulmer became president?


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 15, 2007)

That whole Chinese thing was bogus. Boo. But the rest was good.


----------



## DieselDave (Jan 15, 2007)

I did see the end of last season and don't know how Wayne Palmer became President and don't know why his Chief of Staff is old what's his name. I also want to know where the cool Secret Service guy went (old guy). My last gripe is that Jack sounded a bit wimpy for my taste when he said, "I don't know if I can do this anymore." All in all a good start but IMO not as great a start as last year’s premier.

The way I remember the end of day 5 was President Logan was arrested and Jack was snatched by the Chinese and put on a slow boat to China.


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 15, 2007)

One thing I thought was odd, unless I misunderstood it, was about the explanation of why/how Jack got sprung from the Chinese prison. I thought someone said that the US wanted to get that Assad guy real bad cause they thought he was behind the terrorist attacks, and the only way to do it was to turn Jack over to the other Arab dude, Sayed. So, Prez Palmer cut some kind of deal with the Chinese to get Jack back, then promptly asked him to sacrifice his life by going with Sayed.

Well, if you think about it, why couldn't Palmer have cut the same deal with the Chinese 1.5 years ago to get Jack back then? Hadn't Jack done enough sacrificing already to qualify for that? I think it's kind of a slap in the face. They apparently could have negotiated his release long ago, but let him rot until they needed his help.


----------



## greenlight (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched the first two hours and at first I thought it was terrible. I was rolling my eyes *why do they have to explain everything upfront?* Too many converstations were just to set the background. Who writes this stuff?

I watched it with my 16yr old brother who had never seen 24 before and he kept saying, "Is this over yet," and "how long is this show" and "what are the numbers for."

I did like the part where he kicks the bomber out the train window. Good thing he kicked him out of the rear of the train!!

Peter McNichol (Alley McBeal, Numb3rs, Dragonslayer) should thank his agent for getting him this role, although I can see his demise a mile away.

Alexander Siddig (StarTrek DS9) is the benevolent ex-terrorist. He and Jack will stop the terrorists together without the help of the g'vt? And without running out of bullets.

And I didn't get the torture part where the terrorist stabs Jack in the back with a HUGE poker. What was that all about?

The 'torture scar' scenes ala 'First Blood'....

Can you really bite someone's neck like that??? And incapacitate them?

The worst was the brave mother who wanted to send her son out into the terror to take a math quiz. The dad was right... stay inside.

++++

Could someone change the title of the thread? Or could they be split (heaven forbid) so the older season's threads don't have to be loaded every time?


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 15, 2007)

Holy crap i did not see any of that coming to night! Man usually they wait a little bit to bring out the big stuff. I was more shocked with Jack shooting Curtis than the nuke. I figure jack is going to be fighting with a vengence now


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 15, 2007)

redskins38 said:


> Holy crap i did not see any of that coming to night! Man usually they wait a little bit to bring out the big stuff. I was more shocked with Jack shooting Curtis than the nuke. I figure jack is going to be fighting with a vengence now


 
O.M.G! I KNOW!
Crushing. It was the most heart wrenching 11 minutes of TV I've seen. You really felt for Jack.


----------



## KingSmono (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: 24 *SPOILERS INSIDE**

What a great show. I can't believe Curtis. Before they announced his connection with the ex-terrorist, I was thinking "Man, I've never seen Curtis act so opinionated... usually he's all business, and just follows orders!" But, then when you found out it was 'personal', you understood... couldn't Jack have shot him in the hand, or something, disabling him, instead of in the neck, KILLING him??! Also, I can't believe the nuke actually went off... wow, just wow!


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 16, 2007)

Did they actually say Curtis was dead though? If they did, I never heard it. It wouldnt be the first time to not kill someone even though you thought for sure he was dead in the last episode(Old Man Raines).

Yeah, I was in total disbelief when the nuke went off myself. This is one of the few shows that will actually allow that to happen. Its knocks you off your seat to think it could actually happen.

-C


----------



## KingSmono (Jan 16, 2007)

bobisculous said:


> Did they actually say Curtis was dead though? If they did, I never heard it. It wouldnt be the first time to not kill someone even though you thought for sure he was dead in the last episode(Old Man Raines).




No, I guess you're right... now that I think about it, they never officially said he was dead... I just assumed by the gushing blood out of the neck, and his eyes closed. But, who knows, he might make a miraculous recovery.

Oh, and I forgot to say... I was pretty disappointed with how they completely ignored the whole Chinese Imprisonment thing... they just gave it a "Two Years Later", and released him through a gov't negotiation... blah. I wanted to see Jack Bauer "escape"... or see a top-secret black-ops operation to "rescue" him. Oh well, whatcha gonna do. 

-Allen


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 16, 2007)

I am going to assume Curtis is dead. Rick (sorry, had Rich in there before, uncaught typo) Schroeder is supposed to be on this season as a field agent. I guess he takes Curtis's place.

I don't think the start this season was as good as last season.

I am having trouble with the fact that Jack just had a knife and something else stuck in him and he is running around like nothing is wrong. Perhaps 2 years of torture has just made him immune to pain?


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 16, 2007)

I am reading the episode guide on 24's website and it seems to confirm Curtis' death. Sucks cause he was kinda cool.

-C


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah. Poor Curtis. He caught it right inder the chin, straight on. He's deader than Disco.

Ya know, with all the head shots and neck shots in 24, you'd expect to see some abnormal posturing (decorticate, decerebrate). Now THAT'S realism.
Technically, Jack should have shot him in the nose. Heck, if I know that, Jack should know that.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 16, 2007)

Agree that it didn't start out so great.

It's rather cool to think that a terrorist could really change.

And hour 4 ended with a BANG!

I know I will watch next week!!!


----------



## cheapo (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, i cant believe he killed Curtis either.... at first i doubted it.. i mean curtis is his best friend, and he killed him to save a TERRORIST. geez. Anyway, its good to know that things arent predictable, because for once, a nuke did explode.

-David


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 17, 2007)

Ras_Thavas, 

You said something about a guy named Rich Shroeder being on as a field agent. I have looked all over the place to find out who he is and am coming up completely empty. Do you know of a website about this guy? When I Google it or search IMDB.com, all I get is book authors or directors.

-Cameron


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 17, 2007)

It's Rick Shroeder. He was on NYPD Blue for a while.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005401/
My sister is a huge fan too. She said she heard that he's the new field agent as well.


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 18, 2007)

Rick! not Rich. Gotcha.

Thanks,
Cameron


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry! Typo I did not catch but fixed it now.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Er, Uh...

Didn't we watch hours 1,2,3 and 4 on Sunday and Monday of last week?

My Tivo says it's going to get :lolsign:

Edit> nevermind!


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh so looking forward to it!

-C


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 22, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Er, Uh...
> 
> Didn't we watch hours 1,2,3 and 4 on Sunday and Monday of last week?
> 
> ...


It is Day 6. Season 6 = Day 6
It's actually hour 5 of Day 6.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Indeed. I realized that right after I posted the first time.

We will WATCH hour 5 as a family tomorrow night.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it just me? Or is Jack's "brother" Greg up to his eyeballs in the terrorism?

We just did watch Mondays episode. It was kinda slow, but Jack is whopping on the right person and just doesn't know it!


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 25, 2007)

Graham: But you're already hurting me.
JB: Trust me. I'm not.


----------



## bole64 (Jan 25, 2007)

KingSmono said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say... I was pretty disappointed with how they completely ignored the whole Chinese Imprisonment thing... they just gave it a "Two Years Later", and released him through a gov't negotiation... blah. I wanted to see Jack Bauer "escape"... or see a top-secret black-ops operation to "rescue" him. Oh well, whatcha gonna do.
> 
> -Allen



If you bought season 5, they have the prequel to season 6 on there. I won’t spoil it for you, but they do some thing with jack being in captivity.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I TOLD ya that Jack was asking the wrong questions!!! Just saw last nights episode, and I sort of pity the poor fools that work for Graham.....


----------



## bobisculous (Jan 30, 2007)

Karen Hayse is a panzy. I can not believe she resigned. Loser. This better not be the end of that situation.

-C


----------



## greenlight (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened tonight? I'm having trouble following this one. I don't even want to watch it again unless there is another bomb. There had better be some more exciting episodes coming up. 

Are you a strict constitutionalist or a interpreter? Who's writing this stuff... whoever it is has been spending too much time watching C-span at 4 am in Hollywood. 

Then the dad kills the son? He had plenty of chances to kill his brother (Bauer) but couldn't manage that. (Pushing him off the jungle gym would have been an early start). How many other members of his family have been killed by each other?

Ok, I get it, not all Arabs are terrorists. I think they can let that bit die. Or are they terrorists after all?


Maybe the president's sister is TOO GOOD and will suffer an untimely death, too.


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 6, 2007)

GL, you're pretty worked up tonight? I didn't think it was so bad. But I missed the first few minutes; how do Jack and his father get away from the goons who were supposed to shoot them? You're right though, Jack sure has an interesting family tree. The part at the end where Morris ends up being the only guy who can set off the other nukes seems like more of a stretch than usual. But hey, it's 24!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 6, 2007)

Morris is a pretty cool character... he might just get out of this.

We (family) knew Dad was up to something WAY before he did it. But we have been watching 24 for quite a while now!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 28, 2007)

It's getting pretty good again! Hope Palmer doesn't go down again! VP is somewhat of a HAWK eh?


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 28, 2007)

Did they actually state that the x-pres (Charles) had died from his knife wound? Or only that they were 'losing him.' I'm just wondering if this is another trick to bring him back from the dead in the future?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 29, 2007)

The president's sister is the worst actor I've seen in a while.


----------



## Lightmeup (Mar 29, 2007)

greenlight said:


> The president's sister is the worst actor I've seen in a while.


Yeah, worse than Jack's dead/missing g/f Audrey.


----------



## DieselDave (Mar 29, 2007)

Is everyone getting the feeling Ricky Schroder will be Jacks replacement next season or is it just me?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 29, 2007)

With better writing, it wouldn't matter who the actors are.


----------



## Danbo (Mar 30, 2007)

DieselDave said:


> Is everyone getting the feeling Ricky Schroder will be Jacks replacement next season or is it just me?



Naaa. I think Ricky's soon to be history. My prediction is, he'll die a horrible death.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 30, 2007)

greenlight said:


> The president's sister is the worst actor I've seen in a while.



Worse than Chloe? That girl just irritates me... always has! She has the exact same constipated look, and frustrated disposition, no matter WHAT scene she's in. It's really annoying. /rant


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 10, 2007)

HOLY &^*%!!!

Just when Jack saves the world (or at least LA), the freaking Chinese are back like a bad joke!

All through the show we watched on TV tonight we were commenting, about the ambassedor, the guy who got left on the loading dock and Jack himself...

"I hate this job!"

How correct we were!!!


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup, I figured this would happen when they did not confirm Audrey's death earlier.


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 11, 2007)

I knew Audrey was in it this season, as she was on the credits on IMDB.com for multiple episodes.

Last nights episode though, was probably my favorite episode ever of 24. Very dramatic and cool. Plus the whole staged crash scene was awesome. Good ending too.

-Cameron


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 11, 2007)

DieselDave said:


> Is everyone getting the feeling Ricky Schroder will be Jacks replacement next season or is it just me?



I'm getting that feeling also.

I've had mixed feelings about this season. A little too much rehash from previous episodes and not enough JB awesomness. This episode delivered at least.


----------



## Lightmeup (Apr 11, 2007)

Has Kiefer said he is through after this season?


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought they had Kiefer for a few more years. Apparently I read wrong?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 11, 2007)

I believe that K. Sutherland said he contracted for (after the 5th season of 24) four (4) more seasons for a total of nine (9) seasons of 24.


----------



## Lightmeup (Jun 17, 2007)

Nobody mentioned this when the season ended a few weeks ago; I was surprised and pleased that they actually ended the season without making it into a big cliffhanger thing at the end. Like they did last year, when Jack got kidnapped by the Chinese at the end of the final show. Jack seems to have gotten closure on the girlfriend relationship, thank God. And there aren't any crazy loose ends to think about until the new season starts again next January. What did you guys think of the last 2 hours? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## bobisculous (Feb 28, 2008)

Season 7 officially postponed till January 2009. Lame!


----------



## Wicho (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm having a Seasons 1-6 marathon watching 2008 year. Figure I can watch them all again and be done with them by the time 2009 and Season 7 roll around.

Makes it easy since the discs are loaded in a 400 DVD changer. :devil:



bobisculous said:


> Season 7 officially postponed till January 2009. Lame!


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 29, 2008)

I was a little disappointed with season six, but was looking forward to seeing season 7, especially with the trailer/preview I saw, then a couple weeks ago I heard it was postponed. I was bummed out. I've got the first five seasons on DVD, haven't picked up 6 yet, in past years I've watched all the preceeding seasons on DVD in the weeks before the new season started, last year I finished seasons 1-5 an hour before season 6 started. I'll probably pick up season 6 on DVD this fall and do the same before the new season starts.


----------

